# Who is your favorite young Maverick?



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Who is your favorite young Maverick? This means 3 years or less in the league and just your personal fave not most talented.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant choose between Howard Daniels and Harris. Their all great and I like them equally.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm a big J-Ho fan and I love Devin's game also. He's going to be something special if Nellie doesn't ruin his mind first. These two have the potential to be all-stars.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I like Josh Howard. He's a fun player to watch. I saw him play when they came to Toronto.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

How can you not pick DJ MBenga??


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Josh Howard. But I like Marquis and Devin just as much though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Marquis Daniels. He's a good defender, and will develop into a solid 2nd option.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Marquis Daniels. He's a good defender, and will develop into a solid 2nd option.


Hopefully he finds his 3-point shot before the playoffs. If he does, it just makes him and the Mavs harder to guard.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Marquis is my favourite for what he did last year in the playoffs.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I got to go with my main man JHow. DHouse is right behind him though.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

DaMavsMan13 said:


> How can you not pick DJ MBenga??


Love DJ. Did you notice that he played pretty well in his start against the Suns but Nelson never put him back in the game? He looked smoother on offense than I had expected. He did miss that one dunk but I attribute that to nerves, being his first start in the NBA. And why did they give him no minutes against the Hornets? Sometimes I just don't understand Nelson.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

aussiewill said:


> Marquis is my favourite for what he did last year in the playoffs.



Yep, I agree!
And that`s why I voted for him.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Marquis is so smooth, I like him!


----------

